# 200 vs 300 vs older series



## Ducky

i have been following all the posts here and have some questions. Correct me if I'm wrong but the older series pre 2014 were a lighter duty machine that had either some design or quality issues. From the sounds of it the 200 series was a good first year, sounds like they had a few manufacturing glitches but should be a good unit this year. Also I have been reading all the posts about the 300 series and if the machine is that much better (sounds like it is) I'm fine paying the money for the better unit. I see the warranty on these units are great, the motors are the same Ariens uses so no real issues expected one over the other there. The hydro transmission is a hydro gear sst and looking at the new Honda HSS724AW they have the exact same hydro gear. I found it looking up Honda parts they are the same, look it up, if you Honda guys are in disbelief,I was shocked . With that said the 300 series look to be a solid machine. The motor is solid, the hydro is solid, the cast iron gear case and case iron impeller have a 10 year warranty. So I'm trying to understand why this machine isn't wildly popular being $1,000 less than a Honda. What am I missing? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sparky78

I'm with you on this Duck, the Husqvarna has a lot going for it in my opinion. 
Lct engine, good track record, same as Ariens engine 5 year warranty 2 years better than Ariens. The Hydro, I looked it up and your correct, the Honda HSS models use the same Hydro Gear unit the Husqvarna does, that make me even happier with my purchase. The gear case is cast iron with a 10 year warranty, double anyone else's warranty. The impeller is cast iron, the only machine with a cast impeller instead of sheet metal. It has a 10 year warranty also. It also is a 4 blade instead of a 3 blade like others. However the Ariens machines use a 14" diameter unit vs this being a 12" but with another blade (shovel) it should perform at the same level as the Ariens. The other advantage is rotating mass. It is heavy so once turning at speed it should carry more momentum and give the engine more torque. It has covered ball bearings on the first stage auger and the auger looks more aggressive than anyone else's. I am biased because I just got this machine. I read your other posts. I see your looking at basically the same machines I did. I think any will do the job. If I didn't go Husqvarna I would have done the Toro, I think it's a solid machine, plastic works great, hope it holds up, it must because I don't see people with issues. The auto turn on the Ariens in my opinion after using my neighbors is their only problem. His is a pain, turns when you don't want it to, then your stuck with one wheel drive. Not for me but there's a lot of them out there so use your best judgement. I have not run my machine so I don't really know how it will do. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## maxmag

It is MOPAR or no-car for me, but I know other brands are fine vehicles also. Same with snowblowers. I buy Husqvarna, GT tractor, snowblower, chainsaws,roto-tiller,leaf blowers,etc. you get the picture. Have always been happy with the products or I wouldn't buy them. Everyone has their opinions and that is awesome, this is America! Please just don't tell me that my stuff is junk, because I can prove otherwise!![lol] If this sounds like some ornry rant it's not. This forum is great and peoples experience and opinions help others. Just have to decide what is right for you. Do your homework, check out the forum, and get your wallet out!!!:wavetowel2:


----------



## Ducky

maxmag said:


> It is MOPAR or no-car for me, but I know other brands are fine vehicles also. Same with snowblowers. I buy Husqvarna, GT tractor, snowblower, chainsaws,roto-tiller,leaf blowers,etc. you get the picture. Have always been happy with the products or I wouldn't buy them. Everyone has their opinions and that is awesome, this is America! Please just don't tell me that my stuff is junk, because I can prove otherwise!![lol] If this sounds like some ornry rant it's not. This forum is great and peoples experience and opinions help others. Just have to decide what is right for you. Do your homework, check out the forum, and get your wallet out!!!:wavetowel2:


Hi maxmag, I understand what your saying. I used to be the same way. I have just come to belive at some level they all could improve. I don't feel a Husqvarna is a bad rig or I spoke poor of it. I am looking at them and may own one if I can ever find one. That has me more worried than anything, I have see the Powermax HD and the Platinum machines. Never a 300 series. Maybe I should take the hint. But I own a ram 2500 with a Cummins. Not because they sell the most, I feel the motor is the best option. Either way I am trying to get this purchase done in the next few weeks.


----------



## Zavie

I'm not surprised at all about hydro as [email protected] mentioned that Honda had sourced out a US supplier for it. I think Sparky78 made an excellent choice in machines and I think that it's the best of both worlds, a quality machine and a bargain price.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

so are you going to purchase a 300 series husy ducky


----------



## Ducky

detdrbuzzard said:


> so are you going to purchase a 300 series husy ducky


Still waffling back and forth. It changes minute to minute. Going out next weekend to look. I'm so confused at this point I may get a nice shovel. I way overthink these decisions. My wife made the comment yesterday if you don't make a decision soon she would leave me. Obviously joking but she tends to be a reality check for me. When I look at the Ariens I liked it, auto turn scares me however. When I look at the Toro I like it, but the plastic scares me. When I look at the Husqvarna it looks great on paper but I can't find one to look at. That bothers me, let's me know no one uses that machine. So how about that! Nothing solved. More questions. I seriously hope to have made a decision next week. Stay tuned


----------



## maxmag

Ducky, I bet you will have a blast with which ever one you choose. I used to use my atv with a plow. Snow blower is WAY more fun.


----------



## Ducky

I was at Lowes today getting a few things and swung thru the snowblowers. They have the ST224 on sale for $699.00. Open a Lowes card and get another 10 percent off or like me if you have one take another 5 percent off. That's now down to either $629.10 or $664.05. Tempting. Don't think I will do it but that seams like a very good number on those units. Plus Husqvarna has a $50 dollar mail in rebate on this machine. Now your down to $579.10 or $614.05 depending on if you are getting a new Lowes card. If you want a 224 this is probably as good as it gets.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

are you over near the west coast of michigan


----------



## Ducky

detdrbuzzard said:


> are you over near the west coast of michigan


I'm an hour away or so. Why? Thinking I get too much snow for a 200? I'm not getting a 200 if that's your point I made that decision already. I thought I would post this for others looking at this machine. Price is tempting...... I'm going for either a 300 series Husqvarna, Toro Powermax HD or I haven't completely ruled a Platinum out either.


----------



## Fishstick487

Ducky, what did you end up buying? I'm contiplating the Husky 327P and the Honda HSS928. Did you get the Husky? Do you like it?


----------



## Cardo111

Fishstick487 said:


> Ducky, what did you end up buying? I'm contiplating the Husky 327P and the Honda HSS928. Did you get the Husky? Do you like it?


If my memory serves me correctly Ducky went with a Husky ST324P. Out of the 2 machines you are considering the Honda is clearly the better machine but it is a $1000. More . The 327P is a good machine, personally if you want to go Husky you may want to go with the ST330P if you have the room and need for the wider a auger size it will give you more power per inch.

Best of luck on your search.


----------



## Hanky

My 2cents, I have 10 hrs on a 224P and really like and have looked at all the 300's and I am in love with the 327 P or the 327 T. If I were to buy one if some one stole my Toro that is what I would buy. Used my Toro for 1 hr and then 5 minutes later the 227 for 2 hrs in same snow and the Husky is a great buy.


----------



## Ducky

Fishstick487 said:


> Ducky, what did you end up buying? I'm contiplating the Husky 327P and the Honda HSS928. Did you get the Husky? Do you like it?


Hi Fishstick,

I did get the St324p. I love it. It's been very good. However I will say I haven't gotten much use due to the light winter. But it's always started on one pull and worked flawless. I would get one again.


----------

